# Optima Steamer



## Mabs

Hi,

Anyone ever used this product before?

Any feedback or information would be very helpful?

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002

is this similar to the cleavland steamer


----------



## mkv

You seen the price of them!!...I made an enquiry about them a few months back.


----------



## Mabs

How much is one? There's a company called Ech20 systems they sell it in the UK, but never pick up the phone when I ring.


----------



## mkv

They are £5k!!...You can pick up an equivalant version from another comapny for about £4k.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

i bet paul dalton has got one. If he hasn't he could get one and start a new thread "my new £5k super duper steam cleaning machine."


----------



## mkv

HalfordsShopper said:


> i bet paul dalton has got one. If he hasn't he could get one and start a new thread "my new £5k super duper steam cleaning machine."


He has a dry ice machine for cleaning...:doublesho


----------



## R9SH G

I was looking at this product about a year back, it was not for sale in the uk except by importing. I think there was about 2 people who had one


----------



## Mabs

mkv said:


> They are £5k!!...You can pick up an equivalant version from another comapny for about £4k.


Do you know what other makes are equivalent to this one. Optima is very impressive to be honest.


----------



## mkv

http://www.edgecleaning.co.uk/food/steam-tec.html

Steve


----------



## tosh

My wheels have never been as clean, as when I steam them.

Steam is amazing for cleaning, just relatively a lot of hassle to get it all set up, and put away at the end - but it's definitely worth getting a 4 bar steamer and getting to grips with it...

T


----------



## MarkSmith

tosh said:


> My wheels have never been as clean, as when I steam them.
> 
> Steam is amazing for cleaning, just relatively a lot of hassle to get it all set up, and put away at the end - but it's definitely worth getting a 4 bar steamer and getting to grips with it...
> 
> T


Can you recommend any one in particular mate ?


----------



## mkv

MarkSmith said:


> Can you recommend any one in particular mate ?


Whats your budget Mark?
Also depends what you are after. Steam only or steam vac for all round use.
Any specific job your looking for steamer to do?

Steve


----------



## HalfordsShopper

MarkSmith said:


> Can you recommend any one in particular mate ?


I've got a Polti Vaporetto Lecoaspira. (steam vac).

Its a brilliant product. 5 bar dry steam blasts its way through pretty much any dirt, and the built in vac sucks it up as you go. I really don't see the point of a steam cleaner without the vac, as you have to manually mop up the dirt with a cloth.

It also has a separate boiler and water tank, so you can work continuously. Alot of cheaper units have a single tank, and once its empty you have to wait for it to cool down before you can open it and add more water, then you have to wait again for it to heat up.


----------



## tosh

MarkSmith said:


> Can you recommend any one in particular mate ?


I've got a polti - I've heard good things about the karcher and nilfisk models...

Get the most powerful one you can in terms of pressure - I think mine's 4bar. You'll only really end up using the triangle attachment in the car, everything else is too big. Also just the plain steam nozzle everywhere else (concentrator).

Steam doesn't actually clean anything, but it does emulsify dirt so that it can be wiped up with a MF towel. Strange but it really does work everywhere on everything. If the dirt is stuck to something, it'll just lift it to the surface out of the fibre or off the surface.

Have a look at Caledonia's videos - they may be short, but it really doesn't take a lot to get dirt moving. Just have lots of towels to mop it all up!


----------



## Minus8

Surely doing that to paint would create swirl city ?


----------



## CraigQQ

Minus8 said:


> Surely doing that to paint would create swirl city ?


Rob from prism does a lot of steam cleaning, he use chemical guys eco smart, spray on, steam wipe off.

he said in his tests just steam left more swirling/fine marring than using the ecosmart with it.

for the pro's in scotland unfortunately its either steam/eco products with zero run off or water reclamation mats, a water pump and an extra tank for storing dirty water after your job.


----------



## Olliebobs

The Steamjet machine is quality, they have a UK distributor and offer a free (no hard sale) demonstration.
http://www.steamjet.co.uk/


----------



## HugoH

Hi,

I use one, they are about 3-4K depending on the model. I chose DMF because it is mobile. Before I chose the machine, I did a market research as I wanted the best one for myself. 

I applied for tax relief as it is eco-friendly water saving machine. They gave me 100% of the cost form tax profits - around 1K back.



If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Cheers!

Hugo


----------



## AllenF

Not a very wise idea steam cleaning paint work.
Chassis etc is one thing but blasting the paint with steam. .... hot water pressure washers such as the karcher is one thing but a full on steamer naaaaaassa


----------



## steelghost

I'd liken a steam cleaner to a scalpel - extrmemely sharp and if you use it wrong, you'll do a lot of damage. But used correctly, it's the best tool for some jobs.


----------



## Aeroandy

I had an Optima Steamer and it never worked for me, spend more time getting repaired than used.


----------

